# Some OCA Extravaganza 2011 Photos



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

and last but not least, a video of the crowd at the Swap Meet on Saturday:


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *fmueller*,

Thank you for sharing your great images. It looks like it was a successful weekend.

What is the cichlid in the first image?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I am totally hopeless with New World Cichlids, and I am pretty sure that's one 

I am also pretty sure it belongs to Scott Myers, and won Best of Show. Hopefully somebody more knowledgeable than myself can come forward and enlighten us on the species. Where is TheFishGuy when you need him?! :wink:


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

It is vieja complex, hard for me to tell most of them apart. Maybe bifasciatus?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It's a synspilum. 

And some of you might recognize that barred midas looking fish that's not a barred midas, it's an amphilophus hogaboomorum that grew up in my 1200! I gave that fish to Scott with one stipulation... That he enter it in the show! And it took best of show! Scott had been after that trophy for years and I'm proud to have a hand in helping him achieve his goal! Look out ACA, there's a hog lurking! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks Jonathan. If I understand you correctly, the Best of Show is in image 4, not image 1?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

That is correct. 

1. amphilophus hogaboomorum (best of show)
2. Nandopsis Hatiensis
3. Paratheraps Synspilum


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks for that. I swapped them around now so that the BoS is at the top. Image 2 is actually a Thorichthys meeki, which won the People's Choice Award. That fish had some attitude, and would flare up whenever anybody got close to the tank. If nobody was there, it would try to get to the Pearcei in the tank next to it - or at least it looked like a Pearsei to me :wink:

Darn, I wish I would have known about the Amphilophus hogaboomorum when I send Scott a photo of his BoS fish. I wonder if he is ever going to talk to me again, after receiving a shot of the Synspilum


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting the pics, FMueller :thumb: Now we can continue to admire those amazing fish from the show!

Edited to ask: Did you take any photos of the Steatocranus tinanti? One of my favorites in the show!


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Sorry, I remember the Steatocranus well, and it was a nice fish, but unfortunately a bit camera shy


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

TheFishGuy said:


> That is correct.
> 
> 1. amphilophus hogaboomorum (best of show)
> 2. Nandopsis Hatiensis
> 3. Paratheraps Synspilum


This was the order of first, second and third place winners in the CA cichlids over six inches class.


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Awesome pics and fish! Looked like a well attended event.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It always is! The hotel was sold out....


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW!!! Fabulous photos! =D>


----------

